# Berkshire East BOGO 1/28



## Tin (Jan 26, 2016)

Will be up at Berkie on Thursday. Have a BOGO if anyone wants to split.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 26, 2016)

Tin said:


> Will be up at Berkie on Thursday. Have a BOGO if anyone wants to split.


Have to PT job Thursday .any way it Friday instead?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2016)

Sorry Scotty. Have an interview all day Friday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 26, 2016)

No problem tin good luck with interview!!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks Scotty!


----------



## Tin (Jan 27, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## JimG. (Jan 27, 2016)

Tin I really wish I could but Thursdays are lunch with my wife days and they're untouchable save for powder days.

I'd give something to just see a few flakes of snow falling this winter I have not even shoveled snow yet.


----------



## Tin (Jan 27, 2016)

Wife days are completely understandable and I would save them as well!


----------

